# Ork Tactica



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

So I have played orks since day one. I have around 1500 points. I have 3-4 units of boyz around 15-20 strong (proxy trucks) and such. But I whenever I play, I always just run and charge. Then get wooooped by my buds Eldar. Help!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

May you please provide us with your commonly used army list(s) and tactics? Sounds to me like you play speed freaks though, so since he takes a lot of anti tank, maybe a footslogging list would work, due to all the models he must kill.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I only started to record army lists about 6 months ago, but I usually went for 2 bosses, one with eavy armor and a klaw and squig, the other with megaarmor, and squig. I used 1 battlewagon for boss and nobs, or for my tank bustas, but i have a footslogging force. I will be posting a list I made recently in the list section.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Well there's your problem!:grin: You're putting Battlewagons in a footslogging list. That's usually the first thing to get shot up, correct? That's because it's fast, and your opponent knows how deadly its payload is, so they target it first. Instead. I'd go with a tin kan list. 2 Big Meks with KFF as HQ, and 6-9 Killa Kans to "escort" your boyz (i.e. take bullets for them.)

Good luck!
DH


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It does look like you have a few set up problems that are hampering your waaagh. You may want to read  *Culler's Ork Tactica*  it breaks down the ork units very well and their usefulness in game play.

THere is also  *Tossy's Ork character Tactica * that gives you the low down on all the ork characters. 

I look forward to seeing your list but you may want to read some of the wisedom from these wise ork warlords. Goodluck and may your waagh always be green.


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is my list, please comment:
HQ:
Warboss:
Klaw, Shoota/skorcha, Attack squig, cybork body, eavy armor, bosspole

Mek:
Burna, Kustom Force Field, Eavy Armor

Elites:
10 Kommandos:
Snikrot, Burnasx2

10 Burna Boyz:

10 Lootas:


Troops:
12 boyz:
Nob with Klaw, pole. Big shoota
Trukk: red paint, riggers

12 boyz:
Nob with Klaw, pole. Rocket Launcha
Trukk: red paint, riggers wrecking ball

12 boyz:
Nob, pole. Big shoota, shootas
Trukk: red paint, riggers

12 'Ard boyz:
Nob with Big Choppa, pole.
Trukk: red paint, riggers

5 Nobz:
Painboy, cybork bodies
3 big choppas 
1 klaw

Deff Dred:
Riggers, CC wepx2

Heavy Support
Looted Wagon:
Red paint, riggers, Stikkbomb Chukka, 2 bigshootas

Looted Wagon:
Boomgun, shootas, 'ard case, armor plates,

3 Kans:
Rockets


----------



## Ork Mad (Sep 17, 2010)

what are the boyz equiped with(e.g. shootas) and whats the looted wagon, that doesnt have a boom gun, for? also whta points are they caus i cant be bothered going through it, working it all out


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

What kinds of lists does your friend field?

Also, as morfangdakka mentioned :gimmefive:, my tactica does cover some revamps I'd recommend to your trukks and what you want your nobs/burnas carried around in (ie, not looted wagons.) Also, walkers do not belong in a mechanized list but often end up there. The battle is fought and won or lost before they ever get there.

I'd recommend as a basic change dropping the walkers, changing your looted wagons to battlewagons, and see how his skimmers like getting deff rolla'd. Filling out the lootas to 15 with extra points would be a good move too, as would trading your warboss for ghazghkull.


----------



## Quantrilltoy (Sep 10, 2010)

I played Eldar recently, won the initative and chose to set up and go first. Always try to get first move. Well, the orks got revenge for a previous loss, exacerbated by my opponent, Ryan, 'interpreting' the rules whereby my concentrated burnas did not kill one man in his unit but all wounds were taken on a difficult to kill character. He knows that he can't pull that one again. Besides, this time I didn't let him take any characters! My battlewagon had NO guns, yes that's right! It's only purpose was to transport 17 eavy boyz across the board and to distract the Eldar whilst my trucks drove up on his flank. The eavy boyz managed to disembark unscathed and dstroyed to Eldar units. The truck boyz diembarked at the start and changed places with the burna boyz with warboss and the tankbusta boyz. Tankbustas are a little expensive in points but the 11 rockets were good for stopping the Eldar floaty thingys, then the nob with the power claw could finish them off. In the meantime the big unit of 22 footsloggers was makinjg its run moves to catch up, but paused to fire two rokkits into the pesky flying thingy, destroying it. On reflection, I'd make the footsloggers shootaboyz to get some shots in before combat but keep the rokkits, as opposed to big shootas; the slugga armed foot orks didn't even get close enough this time. But troops in vehicle I'd tend to leave with the two weapons for the extra attacks. James


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Irrelevant. But thanks! Here is an army list I recently made. Killed a Aspect heavy Eldar army with it.

HQ:
Warboss:
Klaw, Shoota/skorcha, Attack squig, cybork body, eavy armor, bosspole
125

Mek:
Kustom Force Field
85

Elites:
10 Kommandos:
Snikrot, Burnasx2.
205

10 Burna Boyz: 
150

10 Lootas:
150

Troops:
12 boyz:
Nob with Klaw, pole.
Trukk: red paint
152

12 boyz:
Nob with Klaw, pole.
Trukk: red paint
152

11 Boyz:
Big shoota, shootas
Trukk: red paint
112

12 Boyz:
Nob with Klaw, pole, Eavy Armor.
Trukk: red paint
152

6 Nobz:
Painboy, cybork bodies
3 big choppas 
2 klaws
2Kombi-skorcha
Trukk: red paint
295

Heavy Support
Battlewagon:
Deff Rolla, red paint
115

Looted Wagon:
Boomgun, shootas, 
115

3 Kans:
Rocket launchas
150

Total: 1893


----------



## Quantrilltoy (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds like you could have swamoed him with that many trucks and vehicles. James


----------



## Graith (Sep 21, 2010)

Just some thought's and obviously you should play how you feel comfortable but..

How many points are you playing? Or is this just what you can field? 

I would either move those Kommando's up to 14+Snikrot or take them out. If you lose 2 members of that squad your no longer fearless and your going to run, the way u have it setup now. 

I would toss the Kans and take 2 deffkoptas, 1 with BS and both with TL rokkit's. They are cheaper..and you can assault low armor vehicles with the BS

I would also readjust some squads to remove some trukks and get more wagons, at least 3 and fill those with 20boyz rather than 12. 

I would kit those Nobz out to have as many PK's as you can afford. 

Lastly I would change the Burnas to Lootas 

Just my thoughts, but I'm thinking I play a bit different from your style just from reading this list.


----------

